# XT Bremsscheibe an ZR Team 7.0 sowie ZR Race 6.0



## Bandit12 (3. April 2012)

Hi,

passt die XT Bremsscheibe (SM-RT76 160mm) *hinten* an ZR Team 7.0 2011 und an ZR Race 6.0 2011 oder schleifen die Nieten?
Vielleicht hat ja einer von Euch umgerüstet und kann mir berichten.


----------



## Themeankitty (3. April 2012)

Die beiden Modelle haben doch eine Formula RX, da müsste es einwandfrei gehen.
Hab eine 180mm SM-RT 76m (180mm) vorne auf RX und läuft einwandfrei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bandit12 (3. April 2012)

Schon richtig, vorne ist das kein Problem. Habe auf beiden Modellen vorne die XT Bremsscheiben. Die Frage ist, ob das hinten passt.


----------



## Themeankitty (3. April 2012)

Ja, klar aber maxmimal nur 160mm am Hardtail !
Ich wüsste nicht, was dagegen sprechen würde !
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-7728203/11112010478.jpg.html


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (10. April 2012)

ich habe an meinem 6.0 XT- Scheiben vorne (203mm) und hinten (160mm, mehr geht ja eh nicht)...passt ohne Probleme. Natürlich 6-loch Scheiben.


----------



## Bandit12 (10. April 2012)

TaT-2-Junkie schrieb:


> ich habe an meinem 6.0 XT- Scheiben vorne (203mm) und hinten (160mm, mehr geht ja eh nicht)...passt ohne Probleme. Natürlich 6-loch Scheiben.



Schönen Dank, auf die Antwort habe ich gewartet


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (10. April 2012)

Habe aber das Team 6.0 aber das sollte ja nicht das Problem sein.


----------



## catchmyshadow (14. April 2012)

@TaT-2-Junkie

Kannst du vielleicht ein Foto von deinem Team mit der 203/160mm Kombi hochladen? Würd mich sehr interessieren wie das ausschaut.

Gruß


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (15. April 2012)

Hier bitte schön


----------



## catchmyshadow (15. April 2012)

Danke 
Die SLX-Bremse werde ich mir wohl demnächst auch gönnen.


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (15. April 2012)

Mach das...es lohnt sich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shiver750 (18. April 2012)

TaT-2-Junkie schrieb:


> ich habe an meinem 6.0 XT- Scheiben vorne (203mm) und hinten (160mm, mehr geht ja eh nicht)...passt ohne Probleme. Natürlich 6-loch Scheiben.


Hallo
Ich fahre auf meinem ZR Team 7.0 hinten 180 mm
das geht problemlos.
Gruß Steffen


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (18. April 2012)

Ist aber laut Hersteller nur bis 160mm freigegeben...dann hoffen wir mal, dass du keinen Garantieanspruch haben wirst


----------



## shiver750 (18. April 2012)

Das hoffe ich auch.
Mit den XT Bremsscheiben das hatte ich auch schon probiert 
aber die Bremswirkung war irgendwie nicht so besonders.
Deshalb fahre ich wieder die RX Scheibe mit organischen Belägen von 
Trickstuff.Was für Beläge fahrt ihr bei XT Scheiben?
Gruß Steffen


----------



## Bandit12 (18. April 2012)

Habe noch die originalen Formula Beläge drauf.
Vordere Bremsscheibe machte beim Team 7.0 sowie 
beim Race 6.0 zuviel Lärm. Bin die halbe Zeit mit
leicht angezogener Bremse gefahren, um die nervigen
Geräusche zu minimieren. Glaube nicht, das ich das Problem
mit anderen Bremsbelägen hätte lösen können.


----------



## shiver750 (18. April 2012)

Genau quietschende Bremsen das nervt 
dafür brauchst du keine Klingel am Bike mehr.
Mit organischen Belägen ist es wesentlich besser als vorher
ich bin damit sehr zufrieden


----------

